# Winders xp - Redneck Edition



## Darfion (Mar 23, 2006)

Winders XP: Redneck Edition!
SPECIAL PRESS RELEASE:
A special Arkansas edition of Windows XP has been developed.

It is distinguished by the unique opening screen. It reads:
WINDERS XP, and has a a Dukes of Hazzard screen saver.

Other differentiating features:

The Recycle Bin is labeled "Outhouse"

My Computer is called "This Dern Contraption"

Dial up Networking is called "Good Ol' Boys"

Control Panel is known as the "The Dashboard"

Hard Drive is referred to as "4- Wheel Drive"

Floppies are "them little ol plastic disc thangs"

Instead of an error message a "garbage bag and roll of duct
tape" pops up.


CHANGES IN TERMINOLOGY IN ARKANSAS EDITION:




OK . . . . . . . . . . ats aw-right
Cancel . . . . . . . stopdat
Reset . . . . . . . try er agin
Yes . . . . . . . . yep
No . . . . . . . . . . noop
Find . . . . . . . . hunt fer it
Go to. . . . . . . . over yonder
Back . . . . . . . . back yonder
Help . . . . . . . . hep me out here
Stop . . . . . . . kwitit
Start . . . . . . . crank er up
Settings . . . . . settins
Programs . . . . . .stuff at duz stuff
Documents . . . .stuff ah done did




Also note that ARKANSAS EDITION doe s not recognize capital
letters or punctuation marks.
Some programs that are exclusive to Winders XP:
Tiperiter . . . . . . . A word processing program
Colerin book . . . . . a graphics program
cyferin mersheen . . . Calculator
outhouse paper . . . . notepad
iner-net . . . . . . . Microsoft Explorer 5.5
pichers . . . . . . . . A graphics viewer
I hope this helps all y'all!
Billy Bob Gates
Head Honcho


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 23, 2006)

*wonders where Hobbes28 is hiding...*

:twisted:


----------



## GerryDavid (Mar 28, 2006)

Hehe, they could probably make some money in the south and some other spots if they really did make a program like that, hehe.


----------

